# NONOGamer12's progression tread (I lost my other one) Road to sub 20



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 18, 2022)

I just got 2 16 in a row!!!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-18
avg of 5: 19.440

Time List:
1. 20.480 F U2 F U2 B' D2 U2 B' U2 B2 F' L2 D' U B' R F U' F' U2
2. (28.510) L' B2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 B R2 U2 L2 F U2 D' B' R' B' U' R B L2
3. 21.510 U' F' R2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 D U2 F2 U' L2 B' D2 L' B R2 F' R2
4. (16.190) D2 B' D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 L' B2 U' L' U2 B' L U2 F
5. 16.330 R2 U' D2 L' F2 R D2 R B2 U2 L' D2 F' R B2 L' U2 L D2

Hi yall i lost my other thread so this is now my progression thread

Here is my pb sheet for everything: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Sosnxmxs45QNx8CjFDl6T43IS0s0ipB_NLt45HfPdiM/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 18, 2022)

PB 3x3x3 AVERAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-18
avg of 5: 17.67

Time List:
1. (21.510) U' F' R2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 D U2 F2 U' L2 B' D2 L' B R2 F' R2 
2. 16.190 D2 B' D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 L' B2 U' L' U2 B' L U2 F 
3. 16.330 R2 U' D2 L' F2 R D2 R B2 U2 L' D2 F' R B2 L' U2 L D2 
4. 20.510 R2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U L2 F2 U B2 L' U' B' L2 D R U2 L' D2 B' 
5. (15.140) F2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L B2 R U2 R U2 F2 D' F' D F' U2 B' U'


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 20, 2022)

I got a rubiks race and I guess I have times for it...


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-20
single: 5.430

Time List:
1. 5.432 R2 F R2 U' F' U R F2 R
LOL 5432


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 23, 2022)

I did it my first solved 2x2 BLD 5:01.77 (hand scramble)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



NOW A 1:21.02!!!


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 29, 2022)

https://www.cubedesk.io/solve/T2VOJCVI 3x3 OH single


----------



## gsingh (Nov 29, 2022)

HOW DO YOU LOSE A PROGRESSION THREAD???


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 29, 2022)

gsingh said:


> HOW DO YOU LOSE A PROGRESSION THREAD???


LOL forgot the name and it was not very clear


----------



## gsingh (Nov 29, 2022)

I guess this is my progression thread


current pb's are there on my records page: https://sites.google.com/view/speedtimes/my-records so this is going to be fun All times here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Sosnxmxs45QNx8CjFDl6T43IS0s0ipB_NLt45HfPdiM/edit?usp=sharing (Thank you to @Eli Apperson for the shell to the google...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 29, 2022)

gsingh said:


> I guess this is my progression thread
> 
> 
> current pb's are there on my records page: https://sites.google.com/view/speedtimes/my-records so this is going to be fun All times here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Sosnxmxs45QNx8CjFDl6T43IS0s0ipB_NLt45HfPdiM/edit?usp=sharing (Thank you to @Eli Apperson for the shell to the google...
> ...


Mods, please merge this thread with the quoted one, thanks


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 29, 2022)

gsingh said:


> I guess this is my progression thread
> 
> 
> current pb's are there on my records page: https://sites.google.com/view/speedtimes/my-records so this is going to be fun All times here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Sosnxmxs45QNx8CjFDl6T43IS0s0ipB_NLt45HfPdiM/edit?usp=sharing (Thank you to @Eli Apperson for the shell to the google...
> ...


oh thx


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 30, 2022)

OH MY FREAKING GOODNESS I GOT A NEW 3x3 PB 11.00 EXACTLY

Scramble
D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L B2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 F' D L' B L2 D' B R2 F'

It was white cross and pll skip idk the reconstruction


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 14, 2022)

Just go unders forms -> your threads


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Dec 19, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> Just go unders forms -> your threads


oh thx


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Dec 19, 2022)

I got a skewb PB!!! *https://www.cubedesk.io/solve/ACAB7435*

*New 3x3 that is kind of old but im inactive*


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 19, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> I got a skewb PB!!! *https://www.cubedesk.io/solve/ACAB7435*
> 
> *New 3x3 that is kind of old but im inactive*


omg 6 seconds for a skewb? damn, you can surely break wr at your next comp, gl


----------

